# Watch out for that power line!



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Not really sure which topic to put this under but I figured this would work.

Need to repair the soffit in our new home but have not worked around power lines before. I have considered asking the power company to kill power to the house, but then I would be without the tools to do the job. Sure I can charge the compressor up first for the nailer, cordless drill and such, but table saw, chop saw etc. I do not have a generator and probably shouldn't buy one just for this project..... 

So anyone have any advice for working around this? It is about 15 feet up from a flat level ground. The upper line is coax, which I have no issue working around.

Thanks all


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Those power lines appear insulated (which I believe is pretty much a requirement once it leaves the pole/transformer). If so, I see no issue as they're basically a heavy-duty extension cord.

The cable attached to the house isn't powered. It's just there to keep the wires up.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

So as long as I do not cut into them, I should be fine.

Thanks


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Be careful....especially with a ladder.


treat it as if it was not insulated..




Jim


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Yea, when you first get up there, do a visual inspection for anything wrong with the insulation that exposes a bare wire.

It's already stepped down to 220V. Obviously dangerous but it's not the 20,000V that are on the other side of your transformer (what runs down the power lines)


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Those lines are no more dangerous than the power cord on a stove or dryer.
They are insulated and if you don't cut them you're good.
The ladder is more dangerous so be careful.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Use a fiberglass ladder to eliminate a potential ground source and for another layer of protection for you, use in-law labor.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

I (finally) heard back from the power company. They will come out and put a plastic sheath over it.

Thanks all. 

And yeah, don't fall off the ladder either....


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

I am planning on doing the work this weekend and the power company has not covered it yet. 

I know it is safe to work around this, but a precautionary just in case, can I throw a blanket over it?

Thanks


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

That, or a rubber floor/door mat if you have one.

Myself, I wouldn't drape anything over it.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Jim1590 said:


> I am planning on doing the work this weekend and the power company has not covered it yet.
> 
> I know it is safe to work around this, but a precautionary just in case, can I throw a blanket over it?
> 
> Thanks


Blanket? Depends what material it is made out of and if it's dry. I wouldn't, false sense of security. You want something that non-conductive.

A Idiot was cutting a 12" diameter live tree. The Idiot cut a notch on the north side of the tree and had a ATV anchored to the tree to help pull the tree north. The tree slowly fell south dragging the ATV with it to rest against power lines. Tree is green and will not burn, right? By the time the Power Utility arrived the tree was smoking very good, it would not have been much longer and it would have been in flames. Enough moisture in the tree to conduct electricity.

Throwing a blanket over your aerial electrical entrance may cause more problems that what you're trying to prevent.

Yes...I was that Idiot...should have anchored the tree up higher for leverage.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Ouch on that ATV.

I am always leary with power supplies. And the power company. Went to a crash one cold windy night with wires down on the car. After a short period, the power company cut the juice but messed up somehow and blew the next transformer up the line. Liquid coolant raining down from it like crazy, wind kicking it all over the place.

Oh, my partner parked our ambulance directly beneath it. Took us out of service for something like 6 hours, too bad I was scheduled off after 1 more hour. OT time.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Like state here all ready ,those power lines are insulated you can hang from them and nothing will happen but any time you are working up in a ladder you should never be along ,if you need a little more assurance get a rubber blanket or pvc liner from Home Depot, shower pan liners they called them ,the rubber insulating blankets used by power line people are nothing more than EPDM rubber with different ratings ,but they are professionals. Don't go up in a ladder by yourself ,if possible get another ladder and work it between two people .


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

readytogo said:


> . Don't go up in a ladder by yourself ,if possible get another ladder and work it between two people .


Yup, I have a 16 foot extension ladder and a 21 foot A frame ladder. Also have a buddy of mine who has done carpentry work taking the lead.

I will be sure to post the completed picture!


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

If you're worried about call your electric company and ask them to put a blanket on it. looks to be on their side of the meter. Personally it wouldn't bother me to waller around all over that service.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

The blanket your power company will install is actually a dielectrically tested rubber sleeve. While your triplex service wire appears insulated and carries two hot legs and a neutral, I know of several people who have been electrocuted dead as a hammer at that voltage so they are far from harmless. It's not the voltage that can stop your heart it's the amps. Even a mild shock can knock you off your ladder resulting in a broken neck or worse. Do yourself, your friends and your family a favor and remember safety first.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

The power company never made it out to install the shroud. I have the woodwork done, had some rain clouds move in prior painting. Good thing the primer was done before nailing the boards into place.

I still have the work order in for the shroud. They may have it up before I get back to the painting.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

As long as you and workers are careful ,there shouldn't`t be any problems ,but just don`t do it alone ,I know of a guy that a wasp got him and broke a bunch of bone after the fall.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

readytogo said:


> but just don`t do it alone ,I know of a guy that a wasp got him and broke a bunch of bone after the fall.


Screw the wasps, I had my toddlers rounding the corner every 5 minutes to see what I was doing. Should have expected that when tools are out. That is more distracting!

Luckily I had my wife, father and my two older sons around to corral them (and call 911 if needed)


----------

